# Zufallsliste aus MySql DB mit PHP



## Fridolin (8. Apr 2005)

Ich will eine Zufallszahlenliste aus einer MySql Datenbank auf meiner php Seite ausgeben Die Datenbank abfrage geht bereits wenn ich statt 
$random die schleifenvariable $i im mysql_result verwende 
wisst ihr was an meinem skript falsch ist 


```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>4HIA</title> 
</head> 
<body bgcolor = "#FFCC99" text = "#AABBFF" link = "#AABBFF" vlink = "#DDEEFF" alink = "#AACCDD"> 
<h1>NAVIGATION</h1> 
 
<hr noshade = "noshade" width = "600" size = "3" align = "center"> 


<font face = "Castellar" color ="#AABBFF" size = "4">Michael Tomasitz</font></p> 
<?php 
$db = mysql_connect("localhost", "root", "xxxxxxxx") or die(": " . mysql_error()); 

if(!mysql_select_db("php", $db)) 
{ 
die("Datenbank php konnte nicht ausgewählt werden"); 
} 

$result = mysql_db_query("php", "select id, name, verzeichnis from mp3s"); 
$number = mysql_num_rows($result); 
$a = array("0" => 0); 

for($l = 1; $l < $number; $l++) 
{ 
$a[] = 0; 
} 
$j = 0; 

do 
{ 
srand((double)microtime()*1000000); 
$random = rand(0, $number - 1); 
   if($j != ($number - 1)) 
   { 
      while($a[random] == 1) 
      { 
      srand((double)microtime()*1000000); 
      $random = rand(0, $number - 1); 
      } 
   } 
$a[random] = 1; 
$j++; 

$eins = mysql_result($result, $random, "id"); 
$zwei = mysql_result($result, $random, "name"); 
$drei = mysql_result($result, $random, "verzeichnis"); 
echo "<hr noshade = \"noshade\" width = \"600\" size = \"3\" align = \"center\">"; 
echo "

".$eins."-".$zwei."</p>"; 
}while($i = 0; $i < $number; $i++); 

mysql_free_result($result); 
//falls der speicherverbrauch zu hoch ist 
//wird er mit mysql_free_result(ergebniskennung) 
//für andere anfragen wieder frei 

mysql_close($db); 
?> 
</body> 
<html>
```


----------



## Student (8. Apr 2005)

Du könntest uns sagen, was falsch läuft ..


----------



## Gast (8. Apr 2005)

die seite bleibt weiß 
die zufallszahlen gehen nicht  
wie der titel schon sagt, die abfrage geht schon wenn du statt der zufallszahl $random die schleifenvariable $i benutzt


----------

